# Where to get tallow?



## Hilary (Sep 24, 2007)

It's been a few years since I needed to buy beef tallow (used to get it from the local Safeway), and I'm having a terrible time finding places that sell it.  Anybody know of any good sources?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 24, 2007)

Mike at Columbus Foods outside Chicago has beautiful tallow!
Here is the link;

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... 0&cart_id=

Fast shipper too!

Paul.... :wink:


----------

